# Im having a good spring.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Ive landed 6 pigs over 20" so far. 5 in the last 3 days. Largest was 23.5". Too many 17-19" to count. Mostly on oversized brush hogs and magnum flukes. All caught in 4-8fow where the bass are transitioning either deep to shallow or vice versa. 

All caught in small central Ohio lakes.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

and each one would be a personal best... nice job!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Another one from today.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Pigsticker said:


> Another one from today.


I knew it....an Aussie Largemouth!!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job Pigsticker. You're whackin' 'em!

*Biggun's!!!*


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats awesome


----------

